# Seerosen durcheinander wachsen lassen?



## Kama (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo,


auf dem Buch "Seerosen" von Dieter Bechthold hat es mir schon länger die Abbildung auf dem Titel ganz unten rechts angetan. Es zeigt rote bis hellrosa Blütenfarben in Kombination.

Dieses Foto ist sicher gestellt, da so viele Blüten und so wenig Blätter vermutlich unrealistisch sind, aber ist es möglich, das irgendwie halbwegs nachzustellen? :beeten 


Mal angenommen, ich stelle 3-4 Sorten in den Teich, natürlich nicht unbedingt die am stärksten wachsenden Sorten...

... werden dann schwächere/kleinere Sorten "untergebuttert"?
... bekomme ich den perfekten Blattsalat mit sich gegenseitig herumschiebenden, konkurrierenden Blättern?
... sehe ich überhaupt noch Wasser?
... hat jemand eventuell Empfehlungen?


An den breitesten Stellen misst der Teich ca. 4 x 7 Meter. Fast rundum ist eine Stufe auf ca 60-80cm, die ließe sich natürlich durch unterstellen eines Korbes o.ä. auch niedriger machen.



Mal angenommen, das alles funktioniert nicht (dann wird meine Befürchtung zumindest bestätigt ): 
Wie viele Sorten (klein/mittelgroß) verträgt so ein Teich? 
Wie weit müssen sie auseinander stehen, um sie wenigstens "angrenzen" zu lassen?
Wie viel Platzbedarf ist realistisch? Angaben schwanken manchmal um das mehrfache, sprich hier 1,5m2, dort 6m2 - für ein und dieselbe Sorte :crazy. Welche Zeitspanne liegt da dazwischen?


Ich weiß, dass diese Fragen ohne konkrete Sorten sehr pauschal sind, aber es gibt doch sicher Richtwerte für durchschnittlich wüchsige Sorten?

Danke für's Durchschlagen...


----------



## Annett (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen durcheinander wachsen lassen?*

Hallo Kama,

sollen die Sorten direkt ineinander wachsen oder reicht es, wenn halt mal ein Blatt/eine Blüte der einen Sorte im Bereich der Nachbarsorte auftaucht?

Bei mir sah das heute (am alten Teich) so aus:  
In diesem Falle stehen die beiden Pflanzgefäße ziemlich nah beieinander.
Die weiße hat seit Jahren bis auf eine einzelnen Blüte nur rumgezickt und Blattsalat produziert. 

Natürlich könnte man sie auch noch näher zusammenstellen.
Solange sie getopft sind, kann man sie halt immer wieder trennen/auseinander setzen, wenns zu eng wird. 
Frei würde ich dauerhaft keine Seerose mehr auspflanzen. 

Am besten schaust Du mal bei den Seerosenanbietern nach, welche Sorten farblich und tiefenmäßig ins Konzept passen und fragst dann dort oder hier konkret nach dem Platzbedarf.
Wie man sieht, ist z.B. die __ Marliacea Chromatella (die gelbe = größere Blüten auf meinem Bild) recht anpassungsfähig. Durch den kleinen Behälter (ca. 12l) hat sie einfach keine Chance zu wuchern.


----------



## Nymphaion (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen durcheinander wachsen lassen?*

Hallo Kama,

ich habe an dem Buch mitgearbeitet. Da ist kein einziges Bild gestellt.


----------



## Biotopfan (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen durcheinander wachsen lassen?*

Hei, habe in meinem Miniteich eine __ Zwergseerose Froebelii und eine normale Alba drin. Die werden beide nicht sooo riesig. Sie sind in relativ kleinen Körben (4 Liter?)mit Teicherde, Kies und Vorratsdünger. Warscheinlich hilft auch das eingeengt sein, das sie nicht den ganzen Teich einnehmen. Sie stehen etwa einen halben Meter auseinander und wachsen ineinander  Sieht auch nett aus, das die Froebelii im Blattaustrieb rötlich und die Alba grün ist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




An den Stängeln sieht man das auch...




Schade, das ich kein Bild habe, wo sie durcheinander blühen 
Da sieht man ein bisschen mehr von den Blättern





Was ich faszinierend finde, ist das man die Seerosen als Wetterbericht nutzen kann. Die wissen schon ein paar Tage vorher, wenn das Wetter schön, heiß und sonnig wird  und schieben wie doll Knospen, auch wenn der Wetterbericht was anderes sagt. Hat die Erfahrung auch schonmal jemand gemacht??? Wenn es kalt und regnerisch wird, halten sie sich zurück 

Eine Cromata hab ich auch den 2. Sommer. Die hab ich am Saisonende vorm wegwerfen im Gartencenter bewahrt. Da ich aber Angst habe, das sie mir den ganzen Teich zuwuchert, hab ich sie im 45 Liter "Topfteich".





 Leider hat sie mir den Gefallen aber noch nicht getan und geblüht. Hat sie in dem Kübel überhaupt eine Chance? Oder kann ich sie doch im Korb mit zu den andern stellen???

Kennt einer die genaue Bezeichnung meiner Alba? Hab das Schildchen nichtmehr und kann mich nurnoch an den 2. Namen Alba erinnern. Ist das eine Sortenbezeichnung, oder heißt das einfach nur "weiß"??? Ist ja glaub ich nur eine 0815 Sorte. War auch nicht sehr teuer...

VG Monika

Ps. Darf ich soviele Bilder in einen Beitrag stellen, wenn sie extern gelagert sind?


----------



## Annett (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen durcheinander wachsen lassen?*

Hallo Monika.

Zu Deinen Seerosen kann ich leider nichts sagen - da macht nur "Versuch klug".
Ich habe noch keinen Wetterbericht bei den Seerosen entdecken können. Ich benutze eher den hier. Gestern hat er nicht gestimmt, bzw. wurde zu spät korrigiert.  

Sorten nachträglich zu bestimmen, ist so gut wie unmöglich... Werner hatte hier(klick) schon was dazu geschrieben.

[OT]Bezüglich Bilder heißt es eigentlich max. 2 Bilder a 100kB je Beitrag. Wenn sie relativ klein sind, wie bei Dir, drück ich schon mal die nicht vorhandenen Hühneraugen ganz feste zu. 
 
Die Beschränkung ist vor allem den Nutzern ohne DSL geschuldet, denn auch sie sollen noch am Forenleben teilnehmen können - ohne lange Ladezeiten.

Warum versuchst Du nicht mal, die Bilder wie 99% der anderen User hochzuladen? Die Anleitung dazu findest Du über meine Signatur verlinkt. [/OT]


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen durcheinander wachsen lassen?*

Off Topic:

Hei, hm in einem andern Forum dürfen wir glaub ich aus genau dem Grund die Bilder nur von einem Externen Lagerplatz verlinken...Ist das nicht egal, ob die hier hochgeladen sind oder bei Freenet liegen??? Im Endefekt haben sie doch die gleichen KB oder?
Ich kann auch immer eins zeigen und von den andern nur den Link zum Anklicken zeigen, sonst muß ich auch ewig in den Bildern von 8 Jahren suchen, so hab ich alle beisammen...

VG Monika

Entschuldigung für den Missbauch dieses Threads


----------



## Kama (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen durcheinander wachsen lassen?*

Hallo,


danke für die Antworten!

Scheint ja doch nicht so abwegig zu sein.

Die Seerosen kommen auf alle Fälle in Körbe. Ich werde sie vermutlich erstmal etwas weiter voneinander weg stellen und schauen, wie groß sie wirklich sind (und wie die Farben in echt zusammen wirken ), und sie dann eventuell entsprechend gruppieren.

Morgen kommt mit ein wenig Glück mein Päckchen an, dann heißt es nur noch Geduld... Oh, wird das schwer .



@ Nympaion

Dann weist du sicher, welches Bild ich meine!

Wo wurde das aufgenommen?  

Auch wenn bei mir der Zug (mit sicher auch schönen Sorten ) schon abgefahren ist, kannst du mir die Sorten sagen, die dort zu sehen sind? (Ja, ich kenne deinen Thread dazu . Aber vielleicht unverbindlich...) Einige meine ich erkannt zu haben, aber bei den meisten kann ich nur raten... z.B. die große rosafarbene in der Mitte?


Eigentlich schade, dass es nicht mehr solcher "Direktvergleiche" gibt, denn hier kann man die Blüten deutlich besser einschätzen als auf unter verschiedenen Bedingungen aufgenommenen Bildern. 



Noch eine Frage, die mich schon seit der Analogfotografie verfolgt... 

Wieso ist es so schwer, __ gelbe Seerosen auch wirklich gelb zu fotografieren? Die wirken immer irgendwie (fast) weiß, ein Hauch von gelb, obwohl die Blüte wirklich oft kräftig gelb gefärbt ist?! :?


----------



## Nymphaion (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen durcheinander wachsen lassen?*

Hallo Kama,

das Bild ist im Teich von Dieter Bechthold aufgenommen und alle dort zu sehenenden Seerosen sind seine eigenen Züchtungen. Die große rosafarbene in der Mitte dürfte Lilofee sein.

Den Grund wieso __ gelbe Seerosen weiß erscheinen kenne ich nicht. Ich arbeite so, daß ich gezielt Schatten auf die Blüte fallen lasse während die Umgebung unbeschattet und hell bleibt. Das Gelb ist dann zwar noch immer nicht richtig gelb, aber wenigstens nicht weiß so wie sonst. Vermutlich kann man diesen Effekt auch erzeugen indem man eine für die Belichtungszeit zu kleine Blende nimmt. Hab's noch nicht ausprobiert, seit ich mit Digitalkamera arbeite, verwende ich nur noch die Automatik.


----------



## Biotopfan (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen durcheinander wachsen lassen?*

Hei, warscheinlich denkt die Kamera, das die Seerose weiß ist und versucht sie auch so abzubilden. Blau ist auch ein größeres Problem. Bei Blumen halte ich dann ein Weißes Blatt Papier dahinter bzw. eins meiner Kinder ;-)), drücke den Auslöser so, das die Belichtung eingestellt ist, nehmen das Papier weg und drücke ab... Weiß abgleich kann man aber auch durch die Kamera im richtigen Program machen. Aber das Check ich nicht wirklich...

VG Monika


----------



## Annett (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen durcheinander wachsen lassen?*

Hi,

vermutlich hat das "weiße" gelb etwas mit dem Weißabgleich der Kamera oder einer Überbelichtung zu tun. 
Aber sooo firm bin ich da auch nicht...   
Vielleicht fragt ihr mal in der Foto-Technik-Ecke nach. 

Ich versuche immer die Blendenzahl größer zu wählen (= weniger Licht) und zusätzlich spiele ich auch schon mal so an den Einstellungen der Kamera, dass ich komplett ohne Automatik "knipse". D.h., ich schau mir erst an, was die Kamera in der Halbautomatik anbietet und spiele dann an Belichtungszeit oder Blendenzahl nach unten/oben herum.
Manchmal gelingt es, manchmal nicht.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen durcheinander wachsen lassen?*

Hi.

Also bei der Automatikeinstellung meiner Kamera habe ich mit gelben Seerosen auch Probleme. Die werden da auch immer sehr, sehr hellgelb oder fast weiß. Seit ich mich mit meiner Kamera genauer befasst habe und manuelle Einstellungen benutze habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit "weißen" gelben Seerosen. Ganz im Gegenteil, manchmal werden sie sogar zu gelb.


Ich kann mir im übrigen denken welches Bild gemeint ist. So richtig glaube ich auch nicht das das Bild 100%ig echt ist. Hab das Buch aber grad nicht zur Hand, um genau urteilen zu können. Aber ich will Dieter ja nicht unterstellen das das Bild ein Fake ist!


----------



## Brigitte (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen durcheinander wachsen lassen?*

Hallo Kama,

irgendwie sind wir von deiner ursprünglichen Frage abgedriftet, auch ich kam auf diese Seite, weil meine gelben Seerosen auf den Fotos immer weiss erscheinen.

Wieso pflanzt du deine Seerosen in Körbe? Plastikeimer sind doch viel praktischer, die halten die Wurzeln und den Dünger im Zaum und man kann sie bei Bedarf umstellen oder näher zusammenrücken und dann sieht es so aus als wüchsen die Seerosen ineinander. 

Im Teich meiner Tochter stehen eine "__ Marliacea rosea", eine rosa "Masaniello" und die Centifolie "Gloire du Temple sur Lot", (Die hat dieses Jahr schon drei Blüten gebildet, obwohl sie als schwierige Rarität gilt die selten blüht), in Mörtelkübeln nebeneinander etwa in der Mitte des Teichs. Es sieht sehr hübsch aus, wenn die verschiedenen rosatöne nebeneinander blühen. Von den Kübeln sieht man gar nichts, die werden von den Blättern komplett verdeckt und alle paar Jahre, wenn sie immer grösser werden, kann man sie herausholen und verjüngen. Das ist zwar immer noch eine Knochenarbeit, weil die Töpfe schwer sind, aber nicht zu vergleichen, mit einer im Teichgrund verwurzelten Seeerose. Vor jahren baute ein Gärtner den Teich, der hatte vom Teichbau so wenig Ahnung wie wir, kippte Tonnen von Steinen und Kies in den Teich, und pflanzte eine Seerose in einem Korb dazwischen, das sah zuerst sehr schön aus, bis die Steine verschlammten und veralgten, die Wurzeln der Seerose waren aus dem Korb in das umliegende Kiesschlamm Gemisch herausgewachsen und hatten den ganzen Untergrund gefüllt. Unterdessen haben wir uns viel mit Teich und Wasserpflanzen beschäftigt, den Teich saniert und die Seerose musste heraus, es gelang, aber wir haben dabei fast den ganzen Teich geräumt, da kam alles mit, es war ein graus.

Seither kommen die Seerosen nur noch in Töpfe.

Gruss Brigitte


----------

